# Hello I am here :)



## craighutchins1983 (May 13, 2010)

Hi all hope you are all well,

I have recently moved to Dubai with my wife, she has picked up a job straight away being a hairdresser and is loving it here.

We are both lucky enough to be living with parents here, so both have accomodation already.

I am looking for work out here but have no degree  so rely on experience alone.
I was, for 7 and a half years, a customer service assistant in the Midlands, UK, this included maintaining Skidata car park equipment which i see they have a lot of here. 

I have posted my CV on a few websites (Bayt, Gulftalent and Monstergulf) but have recieved no responses yet. 

Just posting on here to do a bit of networking,

Thanks for reading,

Craig


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yam all roight ar kid?

(he says in his best Brummie accent having lived there for 10 years)....

Can I suggest you think outside the box and take a look at what you want to do here. Dubai and the GCC in general is still a great place, and there are still opportunities, so don't put yourself in a pigeon hole.

Think not what a company can do for you, but what you can do for them.... (apologies for the misquote btw...)


----------



## craighutchins1983 (May 13, 2010)

Coventry not Brum - no offence. (Good Brummie qoute btw) 

Thanks for the quick reply,

Yeah, i appreciate what your saying but every vacant job position ends in excecutive or manager.
I am finding it tough to find a suitable post.

i am thinking of having a toddle down to Internet City maybe and introducing myself and dropping off a few CV's, do you think it may help ?

Thanks again for the quick reply


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Everyone here's an executive this or a manager of that mate, don't let it bother you, apply for every position on gulf talent you think you can (sort of ) do, and talk to the recruitment companies on the sticky thread...


----------



## craighutchins1983 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Andy, I will do that now, ta


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I agree with AC, go for it, dont hold back, positive attitude and sell yourself


----------



## craighutchins1983 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks stewart, 

Its all about gettin that foot in the door hey 

Cheers peeps


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Don't bother with Bayt etc, the get about 10,000 applicants per job. Have very strict filters and then probably only the top 10 CV's are looked at. Write 2 CV's one very definate one and one broad one. Like AC says everyone is a manger/executive here so don't worry about the type of jobs you are going for.

Next thing you'll just need to get out there and sell yourself. Right or wrong, the bottom line is people look after their own here, so try to speak to as many UK folk as possible, always be asking what they do and for opportunities. Jobs in general are few and far between and folk as essentially giving them to their mates.


----------



## craighutchins1983 (May 13, 2010)

Well, after another eventful taxi ride, i visited internet city today to find that there was no place really to hand in my CV, i thought maybe i could pop in and meet a few employers which was really not the case. 

Any suggestions on where i could distribute a few CV's ? 

Thanks for all previous comments.


----------



## craighutchins1983 (May 13, 2010)

'and talk to the recruitment companies on the sticky thread...'

Am i being dim, i am looking at the 'jobs in dubai' section, is that where you mean ? thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

craighutchins1983 said:


> 'and talk to the recruitment companies on the sticky thread...'
> 
> Am i being dim, i am looking at the 'jobs in dubai' section, is that where you mean ? thanks


The thread that everyone is asked to read at the top of the Dubai forum. On one of the latter pages is a long list of recruitment companies.

If you are going to approach companies directly, you need to target them. Do your research & work out who you'd like to work with, then you can visit their offices and hand in a letter & CV at their reception.

-


----------

